# I want!!! Who has it????



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

Hi all,

I have fallen in love with this new the new Smok G-Priv 2 mod, and none of the vape shops I frequent seem to have it yet. Is it available in SA yet? If so, where can I get my grubby little paws on one? I am dying to throw some un-smoked money into it. If you know me, just don't tell my wife, or else my genitals are going to be on the next menu.

Best regards and happy vaping

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Carnival (25/5/18)

@BumbleBee has the kit over here - http://vapeguy.co.za/Smok-G-Priv-2-Kit?search=G-priv

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/18)

Hi @Gandalf Vapes 
Have also moved this to 'who has stock' so vendors can reply directly if they have what you looking for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Gandalf Vapes
> Have also moved this to 'who has stock' so vendors can reply directly if they have what you looking for.



Thanks again, Silver. Always at our service. I am going to have to send you a nice jiuce to thank you for everything you do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Thanks again, Silver. Always at our service. I am going to have to send you a nice jiuce to thank you for everything you do.



No worries @Gandalf Vapes 
It's my pleasure
If you can find what you want at the right price then I'll be happy !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

Carnival said:


> @BumbleBee has the kit over here - http://vapeguy.co.za/Smok-G-Priv-2-Kit?search=G-priv



Really??? The Vapery is my hangout. I have spent so much money there, I practically own shares in the place. I was there last weekend and I asked if they had it yet. They said that they didn't have it but they would let me know when they do have it. I am still waiting for them to let me know...........

Naughty Vapery

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog (25/5/18)

@Gandalf Vapes it is The Vapeguy, but not to worry it is Friday evening


----------



## Carnival (25/5/18)

Hehe, BumbleBee’s online store is my second home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> @Gandalf Vapes it is The Vapeguy, but not to worry it is Friday evening



OOOh! Damn! Ok. I didn't read very nicely. Please accept my most profuse apologies. Do you have a shop in or near Pretoria or are you online only?

If I abuse my credit card again, my genitals and my butt are going to be on the next menu.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (25/5/18)

Tagging @BumbleBee for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

Bulldog said:


> Tagging @BumbleBee for you





Bulldog said:


> Tagging @BumbleBee for you



Hahahaha. Ok I have fibbed enough. I am not married. You can expect business from me very soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

Bulldog.

I am writing this to tell you formally that I hate your web site. Every time I see such a beautifully well presented website, I end up broke before I have even done my shopping. I hate your shop because I want everything in it. Tell you what. Just sell me your business and then I won't have to buy everything in it.

Seriously, 10/10 for your web site. Great presentation.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/18)

Erm, I’m not sure I know exactly what’s going on here but let me see if I can clarify a few things on this fine Friday evening 

I am @BumbleBee, hi 
I, @BumbleBee, have one vape shop in Tzaneen which is in Limpopo as well as a website at www.vapeguy.co.za
I also happen to have the Smok G-Priv 2 kit available on my website.

I hope this helps

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (25/5/18)

@BumbleBee this is what we have been trying to explain to @Gandalf Vapes but he was so excited seeing your website that he lost the plot totally  You with us now @Gandalf Vapes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (25/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Hahahaha. Ok I have fibbed enough. I am not married. You can expect business from me very soon.


Hahahahahaha I knew it!


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (25/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Erm, I’m not sure I know exactly what’s going on here but let me see if I can clarify a few things on this fine Friday evening
> 
> I am @BumbleBee, hi
> I, @BumbleBee, have one vape shop in Tzaneen which is in Limpopo as well as a website at www.vapeguy.co.za
> ...



Hi Bumblebee,

Please forgive my ignorance and accept my most humble apologies. I thought that Bulldog owned Vapeguy. Maybe I should use less Vodka in my juices and read more carefully. Yes, I do love your web site and I love your product range as well. We will be doing business soon. I am just waiting for my next pay quench  I would love to come and visit your shop some time when I am in that area. It would be a pleasure to meet you.

PS: And sorry if I sound too demanding, could you get a gold mod for me? I will pay you up front. Since it is not yet available on your web site, EFT perhaps?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Bulldog.
> 
> I am writing this to tell you formally that I hate your web site. Every time I see such a beautifully well presented website, I end up broke before I have even done my shopping. I hate your shop because I want everything in it. Tell you what. Just sell me your business and then I won't have to buy everything in it.
> 
> Seriously, 10/10 for your web site. Great presentation.



Which website/business does @Bulldog have? @Gandalf Vapes I suspect that you are somewhat confused. Bumblebee and Bulldog are two different people. *Bumblebee* is the owner of *The Vape Guy. http://www.vapeguy.co.za/ *
and apparently his shop has what you are looking for. 

Relax, have a vape, then come return to the forum refreshed and ready to tackle the world.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (26/5/18)

You must do this more often @Gandalf Vapes - I had such a good laugh that I woke up my dogs who looked at me with great alarm!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Hi Bumblebee,
> 
> Please forgive my ignorance and accept my most humble apologies. I thought that Bulldog owned Vapeguy. Maybe I should use less Vodka in my juices and read more carefully. Yes, I do love your web site and I love your product range as well. We will be doing business soon. I am just waiting for my next pay quench  I would love to come and visit your shop some time when I am in that area. It would be a pleasure to meet you.
> 
> PS: And sorry if I sound too demanding, could you get a gold mod for me? I will pay you up front. Since it is not yet available on your web site, EFT perhaps?


No worries @Gandalf Vapes, I had a good chuckle when I read through this thread 

Thanks for all the compliments, and yes, please swing by when you’re in the area again.

I’ll be in touch a bit later regarding that gold mod

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (26/5/18)

Thanks a lot BumbleBee. Really appreciate it.

Well people, I guess you met the nutty side of me last night. I can't tell you how many people have told me that I am mad. My reply is absolutely. I know I am. I lost my sanity a long time ago. In fact, I think I am completely loopy. But, if I make at least one person laugh a day then my day is made. 

Have a great day everybody.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Carnival (26/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Thanks a lot BumbleBee. Really appreciate it.
> 
> Well people, I guess you met the nutty side of me last night. I can't tell you how many people have told me that I am mad. My reply is absolutely. I know I am. I lost my sanity a long time ago. In fact, I think I am completely loopy. But, if I make at least one person laugh a day then my day is made.
> 
> Have a great day everybody.



Like The Mad Hatter famously said, all the best people are mad. 

Thanks for the laugh @Gandalf Vapes ! Have a great day too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/5/18)

@Gandalf Vapes

In order to get the attention of someone you're replying to, it's best to insert the @ sign in front of their name - as I have done in front of your name. When that person checks their Alerts, it will show that they've been tagged, so they know that someone is replying or talking directly to them and not just commenting in the thread.

So, for example, you should type @BumbleBee to get his attention.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (26/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Gandalf Vapes
> 
> In order to get the attention of someone you're replying to, it's best to insert the @ sign in front of their name - as I have done in front of your name. When that person checks their Alerts, it will show that they've been tagged, so they know that someone is replying or talking directly to them and not just commenting in the thread.
> 
> So, for example, you should type @BumbleBee to get his attention.



@Hooked 
Thank you for the tip. I will do that in future.


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (26/5/18)

@BumbleBee Bwahahahahahaha Absolutely priceless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Like The Mad Hatter famously said, all the best people are mad.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh @Gandalf Vapes ! Have a great day too.



No that was Alice to the Mad Hatter...

That caterpillar puffing away was awesome


----------



## Carnival (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No that was Alice to the Mad Hatter...
> 
> That caterpillar puffing away was awesome



OH yes!! Thanks ha ha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Now I remember

This....

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

Carnival said:


> OH yes!! Thanks ha ha.



How I remember my childhood

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (26/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> How I remember my childhood
> 
> View attachment 133186


You chased the dragon as a kid? Brutal!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Carnival (26/5/18)

craigb said:


> You chased the dragon as a kid? Brutal!



Busted out laughing at this!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/5/18)

craigb said:


> You chased the dragon as a kid? Brutal!


Hell yes I did! Dragons were real!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

